# my new build, 16v twin 45's



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

hoping to start it next week

Engine spec :

1.8 16v
mild ported head
supertech valves
supertech valves spring
lightweight lifters
TT 276 cams
intergrated ing. rod
arp stud for the crank
?? header

twin dcoe 45's ( 4 progression holes )
150 mains
195 airs
55f6 idles
deluxe top linkage kit
huco low pression suction type fuel pump
msd blaster 2 coil
saab vac advance dizzy
4k tranny ( in rebuilding process )

now cell pics


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

clean


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks but its far from being as clean as i want., new trans will be fully repainted, still got some wires to route properly, repaint valve cover etc i will make it runs after i will take care of all that


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

last update for tonight, fuel hoses on and fuel pump working ! that huco low pressure is fantastic, very low noise level and with the 2.1 psi pressure i dont need a regulator and when ignition ON the pump stops by itself when it reaches its pressure :thumbup:


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

hantonyc said:


> last update for tonight, fuel hoses on and fuel pump working ! that huco low pressure is fantastic, very low noise level and with the 2.1 psi pressure i dont need a regulator and when ignition ON the pump stops by itself when it reaches its pressure :thumbup:


that pressure is a bit low but i have seen that pump advertised for webers. they do say that webers need 2-4 lbs of pressure. looks good


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

in the weber tuning manual they do state that 2.1 psi si way enough for the kind of power we can do with our 16v.

these are the specs of the pump

12 V Positive or negative earth fuel pump made in Germany.

Supplied with Unions & Mounting Bracket.
Suitable for use in standard road, Fast Road, Rally and Race cars with engines producing up to approx. 160 BHP.

Specification:-

Pressure 2.1 PSI
Flow 27.5 Gallons per Hour (125 Litres per Hour)


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

just plan on running the centrifugal advance in the saab dizzy and an ICM? hope it all works out for you:thumbup:


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

a saab dizzy work really well with webers


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

last pics, finaly running ! will post soundclip soon


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

right on cant wait for some video:thumbup: what roll bar is that?


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

its an autopower :thumbup:


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

hantonyc said:


>


Is that a stock alternator setup? Or is the bracket modified? Seems like its sitting lower can't see the a/c pump either... nice project man, still trying to figure out the small things to get mine going


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

its a diesel alt bracket and alternator , youll need to play with pulley because offset with the water pump pulley wont align, but i use the stock 16v crank pulley and stock diesel alt pulley , youll also need a custom bracket to make the tension on the strap.


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

very very ****ty video from my old blackberry .. got damn i think its time for me to change that cellphone lol !


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

what a difference the filters are doing .. i had lean spots they are gone and at WOT i was ok now i am way too rich the car is slow lol i guess ill take them off..


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

looking real nice


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

new pics


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

love the bell mouth horns:thumbup:


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

last one from drag night yesterday


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

little vid


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

nothing really new , just got the hood painted, other then that car's still running strong with almost 6000km already done without a problem ( except for 1 broken return spring ) pretty happy


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

hantonyc said:


> nothing really new , just got the hood painted, other then that car's still running strong with almost 6000km already done without a problem ( except for 1 broken return spring ) pretty happy


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

love the lip:thumbup:, and i do miss that sound very much. You should stick some big ol' wheels\tires under those g60 flares and put them to good use


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

the problem these are not g60 flares .. front are unknown and rear are fireglass wide fender , just so you can imagine i have 20mm spacers in the rear and the wheels are still sunken in the flares :banghead: will have to work something next season probably new wheels ! 

i had widened steelies when i got the car front were ( from what ive mesured ) 15x8 ET 20 , rear 15x8 ET 0 and it was flush at 4 cornes but propbably rubbing as hell and they were heavy as f**ck so i sold them


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

hantonyc said:


> i had widened steelies when i got the car front were ( from what ive mesured ) 15x8 ET 20 , rear 15x8 ET 0 and it was flush at 4 cornes but propbably rubbing as hell and they were heavy as f**ck so i sold them


 your better off anyways, I never understood staggered et's on fwd cars:facepalm:


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

its cool looking but really useless i agree, anyway i am more a performane guy.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So what have you ran 1/4 wise?


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

not ran yet due to my long ratio tranny , next summer i will ! since i will be building a short ratio trans with a lsd diff and direct port nitrous, should be fun !


----------



## Dub'd86 (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice. I'm actually looking into setting up my 16v with dual 45 webers. Can you give me a list of everything I will need to run them?


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

fuel pump 
regulator ( depends of the pump you will be running , mine works without )
manifold
throttle linkage
webers ( lol )
ignition setup , locked dist, saab dist or MSD boxes
fuel hoses
spare jets
a balancing tool and a wideband are a must
and a way to lower your alternator or it wont clear the manifold, i use a diesel alt setup.

one more thing .. a person that know what they are doing with webers, otherwize you will probably have headaches trying to get them to run well !


thats about it !


----------



## Dub'd86 (Apr 21, 2007)

Much appreciated. eace:


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

hantonyc said:


> last one from drag night yesterday


times with trap speeds? Shift points?

Sounds great! I would like to replicate this setup in an MK1!


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

didnt ran this year ! but i shift between 7500rpm and 7800rpm, i might transfert mine into a mk1 this winter too ! i dont know yet.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

When you synced your carbs, what did you use?


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

this

http://www.dellorto.co.uk/merchandi...=SYNCHRONOMETER&CategoryID=8&PartsectionID=17

and

http://www.dellorto.co.uk/merchandi...rtNo=SYNC ELBOW&CategoryID=8&PartsectionID=17


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

How much did they draw at idle each?
I just corrected my timing last night with a advanced timing light so I could finally set it.

After I set the timing, I just threw the gauge on all, they were all pulling 10 evenly. I haven't touched the idle mixture screws or anything yet. I only had like 30 mins last night, so I set the timing then cleaned up pretty much, but tonight I plan on investigating a little more.


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

prom king said:


> How much did they draw at idle each?
> I just corrected my timing last night with a advanced timing light so I could finally set it.
> 
> After I set the timing, I just threw the gauge on all, they were all pulling 10 evenly. I haven't touched the idle mixture screws or anything yet. I only had like 30 mins last night, so I set the timing then cleaned up pretty much, but tonight I plan on investigating a little more.


mine pulls about 3 each at idle with a 900-1000rpm idle and 8 degrees of timing also at idle , with 10 your idle must be kind of high i presume ?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

thats what mine pulled. 3-4


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

got a new cellphone and wanted to try how it filmed.. small vid of the idle with throttle response , im always amazed of how well webers can make big cams idle like stock !  dont know why it sounds so echo , IRL it dosent sound like that 

link to the vid


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

hantonyc said:


> got a new cellphone and wanted to try how it filmed.. small vid of the idle with throttle response , im always amazed of how well webers can make big cams idle like stock !  dont know why it sounds so echo , IRL it dosent sound like that
> 
> link to the vid


 Sounds awesome, did you have any jets around? That you wanted to sell? I'm going to be ordering a redline kit tomorrow if I can find any jets cheap. 
I turned my mixture screws all the way in, then back out 2 1/2 turns. No Bueno with the current drilled out jets... I have to turn them out like 4 -5 turns to get it to run.


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

check pm !


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

new update with pictures soon, 

ordered some stuff : 

MS from need a vr6 ( not received yet )
dist block off plate ( not received yet )
got another valve cover modified and powdercoated wrinkle black
modifier some 2lt coils
arp head stud
metal headgasket ( fiber one didnt last long lol )
034 external crank trigger kit
new lifter ( not received yet )
lot of techflex and shrink tube ( not received yet )

should start to work on it this weekend !


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

looooong day at work today, still not over yet, but im done for today, what a pain in the A/$?%/ !











and new wheels !


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

got all the old undercoating off then put new one + graveguard, also i am doing a bit of finition of the windshield frame


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

exterior of the frame is done, now im rebuilding a lip inside


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

finaly over with it ! scealed everything + primed


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

hantonyc said:


> finaly over with it ! scealed everything + primed


Nice, Windshield popped out to do it nice


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

didnt really had the choice, it was leaking and found out that first the lower frame was gone, and that that windshield wasnt even glued to the car ,i removed the molding and the windshield came loose and i removed it.. that was very dangerous can you imagine if it had a crash the windshield would have popped out ! damn people :banghead:


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

done !


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

what a great build! I wish I knew how to work with carbs so I could clean up my bay with webers like these!


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

if you really want it, just pm me and i can give you help ! :beer:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

any updates?!?!?!


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

big update in about one week ! but you already know it


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

*big big big update ..*

traded the weber setup for a 92 16v motronic setup + cash from him .. i wanted everything to be as good as possible and as realible as it could be so ..

things new :

- new fuel pump
- new accumulator
- new metal fuel lines
- new cold start injector
- passat fuel dizzy cover
- new coil
- new injectors, cups, seals
- new FP relay
- new coolant sensor
- new 02 sensor

soon to come : new FPR










old stuff .. :


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Why?


----------



## hantonyc (Sep 27, 2010)

i wanted to try something different ( here there are almost no gti 16v and even less with they motronic most are swapped vr6 or 1.8t ) and i want to use my gti as a daily driver this summer but could not because of fuel consuption, i will go webers again but later and on a 20v head and dcoes 48


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Resurrecting an old thread. 

Was that a vacuum manifold on top of your carb intake? Was it welded onto the intake?


----------



## hantonyc1986 (Aug 13, 2017)

holy thread revival batman lol yes its a vaccum accumulator to help balance the carbs , and no it was bolted behind the carbs/manifold with the opposite side of the studs that bolted down the carbs to the manifold and nuts, and the other part were threaded nipples into the manifold and rubber hoses between the accumulator and the manifold


----------

